# Hoyt Legacy SuperStar String and B.C Size



## luvtohunt16 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Folks,I am wanting to put a new string on a Hoyt Legacy SuperStar I bought.I am almost certain the string length says 60.Because after the 6 it looks like a 0 with a slash through it.I am not 100% sure though.Below that the B.C. says 41 but after that I cannot tell if it is 41.5 or 41.00 or what.Does anybody know the Correct String and B.C Length ? Also has anybody ever had any experience with with extremecustom bowstrings ? If I go with a Winner's Choice can anybody tell me the best place to buy it.I need an Owners Manual and I bet E-Bay would probably be my only hope.Isn't that what you guys would think ? I really appreciate the help folks.God Bless ! luvtohunt16


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

luvtohunt16 said:


> Hi Folks,I am wanting to put a new string on a Hoyt Legacy SuperStar I bought.I am almost certain the string length says 60.Because after the 6 it looks like a 0 with a slash through it.I am not 100% sure though.Below that the B.C. says 41 but after that I cannot tell if it is 41.5 or 41.00 or what.Does anybody know the Correct String and B.C Length ? Also has anybody ever had any experience with with extremecustom bowstrings ? If I go with a Winner's Choice can anybody tell me the best place to buy it.I need an Owners Manual and I bet E-Bay would probably be my only hope.Isn't that what you guys would think ? I really appreciate the help folks.God Bless ! luvtohunt16


I cant really help you much with the bow except tell you to call hoyt and ask them. Thats your best bet. I have been buying my strings from Extreme Bowstrings for 3 years now and they are very high quality strings and who knows Ron might be able to help you with your string lengths. for your bow.


----------



## bowhunter1680 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Extreme Bowstrings*

Thanks, Ron just e-mailed me wanting to know if the wheels said 6 0r 7.My said 6T for top limb and 6B for the bottom wheel.He e-mailed me back and said the top was 6T because I was not for sure if it said 6T or 67.He said that shows it is a Right handed Bow.He said 62 in. would be the Max string length.I dread to see the quote.Yesterday I dot one and it was 119.95 not including S & h and Tax if any.I have been told a local shop to check out.It will have to be custom made won't it ? I believe it was made somewhere in about 2001-2002 or as far back as 1995 up to2001-2002.I had to re-register.I am know a new user name.bowhunter1680 Thanks for the feedback !


----------

